# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  ultimate pic of matarazzo's calve!!!!!!!!

## bigkev

here 's the pic i was telling you about shredz! unbelievable huh!

----------


## Mallet

Nice calves!

There not implants are they?

It's amazing how some pro's go from no calves to instant diamonds in 1 year(flex comes to mind?)

----------


## justins82

lookin too hard and vascular to be fake

----------


## RageControl

Woa thats awesome !Maybe his secret is ozarka water :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## mando

mike is huge !! .. big arms as well .. i remember him n paul demayo posed together they had the most awesome arms!!!

----------


## Shredz

kev you are the man...those babies i would die for..and boys...unbeliveable almost but those are real..he has the biggest calves in the sport

----------

